# Coachman Leprechaun Class C - I need advice and experience



## knoteknote (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi:  I am about to buy my first RV and thinking of this type a slightly used 2014.  I would appreciate your views and especially knowing if there are any problems.  Thank you.  Kate


----------



## Jerry Gaylor (Jan 27, 2017)

On a 2016 Coachmen leprechaun 220qb on a Ford E350 chassis with a V10 so far at 8,000 Miles I've had no problems with it I've had it across country twice


----------

